# Reduced Engine Power Light



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

Bump. Im thinking maybe the cluster might have to be replaced? i will take it in when this weather breaks. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you have lights not coming on during engine start definitely take it in. It could be anything from a faulty cluster to an actual problem with part of the car.


----------



## daasian (Feb 5, 2014)

I have the same problem it goes into the reduced power if it hits ten or below degrees outside?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

beavis said:


> Bump. Im thinking maybe the cluster might have to be replaced? i will take it in when this weather breaks. Anyone have any thoughts?


Beavis, 

I see that you are waiting until the spring to take your vehicle in for this concern. However, if you would like for us to have your dealership contact you in regard to this, please let us know via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care 




daasian said:


> I have the same problem it goes into the reduced power if it hits ten or below degrees outside?


daasian, 

Have you had a chance to have your Chevrolet dealership look into this for you? Would you like us to have your dealership contact you? Please be sure to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

I have checked out 2 other 2013 cruze ltz like mine and the light does not come on during bulb check. So I think its a non issue car runs just fine.


----------

